# POD services with relabeling?



## sam35 (May 5, 2009)

Hi!

Are there any print-on-demand (DTG, 1+ items) t-shirt services which offer relabeling? Can't find anything


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sam35 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are there any print-on-demand (DTG, 1+ items) t-shirt services which offer relabeling? Can't find anything


I don't think so. 

Relabeling "on demand" doesn't sound like a cost effective venture. 

It's usually something that's done in bulk because of the labor/time involved.

You may be able to find a printer who has a Direct to Garment (DTG) printer that can do printed labels in the neckline in an "on demand" basis, but it seems like it would add unnecessary costs to the end product.


----------



## sam35 (May 5, 2009)

Rodney said:


> You may be able to find a printer who has a Direct to Garment (DTG) printer that can do printed labels in the neckline in an "on demand" basis, but it seems like it would add unnecessary costs to the end product.


Really, I couldn't find such services, maybe someone there know?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Really, I couldn't find such services, maybe someone there know?


You may want to try posting in the referrals area here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------

